# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Xiaomi Mi Band, wearable fitness tracker, Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Beijing Xiaomi Technology Co., Ltd

Home page - mi.com/sg/miband

Xiaomi Mi Band on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Xiaomi Mi Band is ridiculously cheap"
The new wearable fitness tracker will have a battery life of 30 days and doubles up as a security key for your Xiaomi smartphone.

by Aloysius Low
July 22, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Xiaomi Mi Band: A $13 Fitness Tracker! 

 Published on Jul 24, 2014




> The new Xiaomi Mi Band is one of the simplest wearables yet. But with a 30-day battery (stand-by), water resistance, and an ultra-cheap price, it may be one of the best wearables yet!

----------


## Airicist

Unboxing Mi Band 

Published on Feb 8, 2015




> #MiBand has just won the prestigious German iF Design Award 2015! Here's a quick peek on what's inside the #MiBand box, charging and syncing it with your phone 
> 
> #MiBand monitors your daily fitness level by calculating walking distance, sit ups, jump rope counts and your calories burned. It also tracks sleep quality by monitoring deep/light sleep. Go the distance with 30-day battery on 1 full charge and that's not all, it adds a new layer of phone security with it's phone unlocking feature!

----------

